# Which one honda type r/golf gti/ focus st



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

Basically i have a friend looking at the above three cars honda type r golf gti and a focus st 
budget upto 8k out of the three which would you choose and why


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

golf.... 

better built, better residuals etc
type r is slower than the previous type r lol (if its the latest one ur looking at)

plus id rather be a git (gti)
than a sanitary towel (st)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Golf=Better MPG, better Image

ST=Better engine, Rubbish Mpg

Honda=Slowest, but great engine, Only 3dr if that counts.

The Golf although a great all round car, do anything well car, it isn't that special, no one true stand out point.

The Focus is all about that engine, same really for the Honda although in a totally different way!

If it were my money and didn't mind 25mpg I think I'd take the Focus in ST3 flavour with a nice exhaust and remap.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

GTi all the way. 

The newer shape Civic doesn't have the grunt of the other two. 

ST much heavier on the petrol and not as classy as the Golf.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

between the golf and st you can get a newer lower mileage st the golf is older and higher mileage would that not sway any of you guys ?
he is not worried about fuel consumption


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Focus without a second thought, better built than the guff, quicker, handles better, easier to tweak and at least slightly interesting unlike the golf. Honda would be a close second but I'm too mechanically sympathetic to thrap the stones off it to get it go some.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you talking Civic Type R or awesome Accord Type R  (or even the Integra..)


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

Shiny said:


> Are you talking Civic Type R or awesome Accord Type R  (or even the Integra..)


sorry yeah its civic 
i must say i personally favour the st he has had a civic type r before but it was the older shape from 2002


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

To throw a spanner in the works, I have driven type R, gti and own a VXR and it's my favourite of the lot! Havnt driven an ST though.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

Adrian Convery said:


> To throw a spanner in the works, I have driven type R, gti and own a VXR and it's my favourite of the lot! Havnt driven an ST though.


sorry mate but its not in the running for personal reasons nothing to do with the cars ability


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Out of those 3 then the Focus without question, the Astra is a good shout but i prefer the Corsa to it. I tried the GOlf and the ST and settled on a Cupra.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't discount the Mazda 3MPS. 

You would have to look at MK1 models at your budget and they do come in a high road tax bracket. 

They are significantly quicker than your choices. 

0-100mph is 14.1sec which is 0.1sec up on a Focus RS nevermind the ST.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Beaten to it! 
Was just you going mention the mps.
Id go st, mps, civic then golf
Nothing about the golf really stands out to me. Tartan seat cloth doesn't count.
But im not a vag lover!


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Don't discount the Mazda 3MPS.
> 
> You would have to look at MK1 models at your budget and they do come in a high road tax bracket.
> 
> ...


Sorry but he is not interested in any other cars but the three mentioned it took long enough to round it down to them three 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

So upto now most people think the st out of the three 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Focus st sounds the best, but personally i'd have none of them, i'd have a renault megane r26r.

Golf is boring, ctr has been made softer and boring and they're all far too heavy.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

possul said:


> But im not a vag lover!


you like the big manly meat pole eh? :doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

evil kegs said:


> Sorry but he is not interested in any other cars but the three mentioned it took long enough to round it down to them three
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


Well get him told then.

None of the 3 cars would be on my list.

Not sure how he came up with the 3 he did as driving characteristics are very different.

The Golf is considered the best allrounder by many. Great at nothing but good at everything.

As the ST gets cheaper more are falling into chav ownership that further dents the image.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

ST without a doubt. I have owned the st and driven all three cars before deciding on the ST. It does boil down to personal preference but I chose the st because the engine is fantastic, the st3 leather recaro interior is really nice and if you can get a 'sea gray' colour or 'performance blue' its really understated. Personally I'm not a fan of the golf, sure its got the badge and build quality but the ST isn't far behind IMO. The type r didn't feel as well made and to get anywhere near the performance of the gti or st you had to redline it. The only reason I sold the st was the impending birth of our second child and the need for more space.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Out of those 3 then the Focus without question, the Astra is a good shout but i prefer the Corsa to it. I tried the GOlf and the ST and settled on a Cupra.


I did the same drive a st and played in a golf. But ended up with a Leon cupra which got me a lot more car or the money.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I would go Golf. I did. Had a GT TDI initially, then wanted to go back to a petrol.

The Focus ST3 was top of my list as I've always wanted a "Fast Ford". My mate had a Golf GTI so I wanted something different. Test drove an ST3 twice and liked it. Lovely sound and burble from it. There was just something missing from it. I didn't like the plastics used on the inside either. I just find the inside of the Golf a nicer place to be.

I settled on a Golf GTI Edition 30 in the end, and think its the best thing since crunchy peanut butter. Easy to live with in town driving, and enough grunt to terrorise any tarmac when you want to put the foot down. Handles really well too. Brakes are a bit soggy though.

It's entirely personal though. There's no right or wrong answer as what might be for him might not be for someone else.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd go for an ST of the three you mentioned, but would take a serious look at Megane R26!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ST all the way, it makes you feel like your having fun.

The civic makes you feel like you are having a spinal trauma, and the golf.... sorry VAG fans, but its just a bit dull.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Were is all this "Dull" coming from with VAG haters, is this a new trend setting or what?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

No, I'm just not one of those people who think vw are the best cars, normally vag owners tbh.
Don't take it personally people, same with jap / french / ford.
Yes i own a vw!

Good e.g is the new focus, far better looking interior but that's for another thread maybe!
But back to OP question it would be the ST for me


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

There are loads of R Types and ST's available for that price or less, not quite as many Golf GTI's

Another one in the mix is the Vauxhall 2.0T 16V VXR 0-60 in 6.2 seconds, 

Quickest on paper but speed isnt everything. Think about safety too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Don't discount the Mazda 3MPS.
> 
> You would have to look at MK1 models at your budget and they do come in a high road tax bracket.
> 
> ...





alexj said:


> There are loads of R Types and ST's available for that price or less, not quite as many Golf GTI's
> 
> Another one in the mix is the Vauxhall 2.0T 16V VXR 0-60 in 6.2 seconds,
> 
> Quickest on paper but speed isnt everything. Think about safety too.


The 3MPS also handles better than the Astra.

I wasn't aware that the Mazda is less safe than the Astra?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If I had 8k to blow on a hot hatch, I couldn't look past a BMW 130i. 

RWD and one of the finest engines going.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Were is all this "Dull" coming from with VAG haters, is this a new trend setting or what?


Hey, you have vag and hated it for some time at least 

You know I think most cars are dull, just generally vag cars aren't that exciting, especially golfs. Front wheel drive, a boring sounding engine, heavy car, does not a fun car maketh


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Hey, you have vag and hated it for some time at least
> 
> You know I think most cars are dull, just generally vag cars aren't that exciting, especially golfs. Front wheel drive, a boring sounding engine, heavy car, does not a fun car maketh


Listen Jap boy with a renault engine how do you know what makes a car fun??


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Listen Jap boy with a renault engine how do you know what makes a car fun??


No space for lardasses, rear wheel drive, near enough 300 horses, decent brakes and pretty good handling  also, far less interfering crap 

Oh and, mine doesn't have bits dropping off whilst i'm driving along, mind you, is that your weight reduction plan?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Kerr said:


> If I had 8k to blow on a hot hatch, I couldn't look past a BMW 130i.
> 
> RWD and one of the finest engines going.


Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

ST.....But then I have one, awsome 5 pot !


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Golf all the way.

As said, better built, better residuals & better looking.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Focus without a second thought, better built than the guff, quicker, handles better, easier to tweak and at least slightly interesting unlike the golf. Honda would be a close second but I'm too mechanically sympathetic to thrap the stones off it to get it go some.


oh here we go again, wondered how long it would take before all the VAG haters came out of the wood work! lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

avit88 said:


> oh here we go again, wondered how long it would take before all the VAG haters came out of the wood work! lol


Pipe down fanboi. You're just deluded into thinking a vw means quality and performance.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

For what it's worth I'd have the ST too. I personally think it would be the most fun and would put a smile on your face every time you drove it. For me personally Golf makes me yawn and type R needs to have the **** revved of it till the V-Tec kicks in yo.

Again, it's personal taste but you need to find a car your happy with, not what we are happy with


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ford drivers slagging off VW for quality and performance. 

Everyone in the pub for the football tonight, had a few too many?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Only answers worth listening to are the ones who do t own a vag or ford. Dub fans will always choose dub and vice versa!
Ive got both and would choose the st. The golf has turned 30 years old this year but hey...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

possul said:


> Only answers worth listening to are the ones who do t own a vag or ford. Dub fans will always choose dub and vice versa!
> Ive got both and would choose the st. The golf has turned 30 years old this year but hey...


I've owned both in the past. You can't teach pork though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No space for lardasses, rear wheel drive, near enough 300 horses, decent brakes and pretty good handling  also, far less interfering crap
> 
> Oh and, mine doesn't have bits dropping off whilst i'm driving along, mind you, is that your weight reduction plan?


you mean 287 horses a driver who cant drive and you still have TCS

Bits of mine are falling off either, and i'd still tank yer **** round track son


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

bigmc said:


> I've owned both in the past. You can't teach pork though.


I know I've tried


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

possul said:


> Only answers worth listening to are the ones who do t own a vag or ford. Dub fans will always choose dub and vice versa!
> Ive got both and would choose the st. The golf has turned 30 years old this year but hey...


35 is it not?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

As you know I like my German cars, but the Honda civic type r are great drivers cars, you can rev the nuts out these and have great B road fun as well.

The golf mk5 gti does have a nice urge through out the rev range, plus a nice exhaust note as well, out of all of them, this is the most well built car, and comfortable as well.

The golf mk5 GTI was too expensive for VW to make, hence the Golf mk6 which is better sound proofed replced the mk5, makes you wonder


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerr said:


> 35 is it not?


my own I mean, but I think your about right maybe 36


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> you mean 287 horses a driver who cant drive and you still have TCS
> 
> Bits of mine are falling off either, and i'd still tank yer **** round track son


It can be turned off you know 

You're right, I'm not sure a chassis has much left to fall off


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Am I the only one to think all model civic type r's are hideous looking. Great engines etc,quick as hell. But visually, I wouldn't want one on my drive lol.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Agree with the masses that the FST is the one to have. The Golf is a good car, but a bit to composed in this company really, it might as well be a 1.6 Petrol.

The CTR, my parents had one. If every journey you do finishes at a back clinic go for it, otherwise avoid. The combination of no suspension, 18's and thin seats made a very uncomfortable ride if you do any distance


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

evil kegs - remind your friend that the ST is built in Germany too. best of both worlds imo.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Pick up a great VXR for that price!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> Pick up a great VXR for that price!!


Does not want a Vxr though...

St I would say.

Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

he has a few viewings booked on Saturday for the ST and type r looks like the golf is out because for the money available the miles are much higher


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> Does not want a Vxr though...
> 
> *St I would say.*
> 
> Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


Boring slow and very thirsty


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Surprised the Type R is taking a beating here.

The FN2 imo is a pretty good car, forget all the top gear review rubbish. (I looked at an RS but didn’t do much for me)

Yes you have to give it a good kicking for it to perform well, but a remap easily sorts this out. Vtec comes in at 3.8k. I have this on mine, and reports say this gives about 220bhp, and a good gain in mid range power & torque.

Excellent gearchange feel and the noise. But all depends on what he is looking for.

Golf is pretty subtle, where as the ST and R are more in your face.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

RD55 DUN said:


> Surprised the Type R is taking a beating here.
> 
> The FN2 imo is a pretty good car, forget all the top gear review rubbish. (I looked at an RS but didn't do much for me)


I just think they are possibly a touch too raw for a road car. I bet on a track they'd be 100x better than the other two choices but if your never planning to take it on a track, then that's a bit lost.

My mums was the FN2 Championship White edition. Loved the looks and especially the dash. Didn't like the push button start (but I don't like that on any car, un needed complication imo) and as I said above, the fact it turned your spine to dust after a long drive.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thinking, if the ST in on the cards, I didn't see a budget but there's always the T5 option if you want an ST but with a bit more exclusivity. I've seen early starters going for around £7k now, and in Sport/R-Design spec it means full leather, cruise control ect...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> Boring slow and very thirsty


erm the OP has said they do not want a VXR...i was only highlighting a fact.

Boring? on what planet...5 cylinder volvo warble...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> Boring slow and very thirsty


What economy does a VXR get out of interest? (assuming it hasn't torque steered into the undergrowth before it's used a gallon). The 5 pot has never been renowned for it's fuel economy, but then again if that's very high on your priority list, then these really aren't the kind of cars you would be looking at.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> I just think they are possibly a touch too raw for a road car. I bet on a track they'd be 100x better than the other two choices but if your never planning to take it on a track, then that's a bit lost.
> 
> My mums was the FN2 Championship White edition. Loved the looks and especially the dash. Didn't like the push button start (but I don't like that on any car, un needed complication imo) and as I said above, the fact it turned your spine to dust after a long drive.


I imagine the CW would be a bit more difficult on a day to day with the LSD.

Comfort isn't a massive priority to me, however my FN2 is mega comfy compared to the ek9 (which has low seat rail and hard coilovers haha)

The Civic interior is a real nice place to be with the driver focused controls, reed stitching, head up display and red backlighting. I test drove an RS before and wasn't overly impressed with the interior.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

fuel economy is really not that important if it was he would be looking at another audi diesel 
to be honest i cant see any of them doing that well on petrol if driven like they should be


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> Yes you have to give it a good kicking for it to perform well, but a remap easily sorts this out. Vtec comes in at 3.8k.


3.8k is surprisingly low. My Vtec doesn't kick in until 5.8k, now that's what i call revving the nuts off it, especially trying to keep in the zone shifting up a gear. :driver:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Shiny said:


> 3.8k is surprisingly low. My Vtec doesn't kick in until 5.8k, now that's what i call revving the nuts off it, especially trying to keep in the zone shifting up a gear. :driver:


Ive got it mapped on Hondata's group N map. The Vtec only comes in if you have your foot to the floor, so for gentle driving it wont engage…best of both worlds


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The margin for error shifting up is tiny on mine, even with a 4.4kg flywheel, you have to almost hit the rev limiter and and perform a quick change to make sure you land just above 5.8k in the next gear. 

My old Prelude was 5.2k which was better for caning it, but just a little too low for my normal driving as i found i was just hitting vtec when i would naturally change gear. So the Accord is better for town driving, but harder to keep in happy zone.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

ST love that car in orange


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mehan said:


> ST love that car in *ASBO* orange


brilliant thing with the ST is you can get it in a volvo if you wanted sleeper....and plenty of mod potential  met few T5's in s40's which would catch unaware... 400bhp and an automatic the last bit is the only downer...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mehan said:


> ST love that car in orange


Sea Grey or Performance Blue for me, I prefer the more subtle ones.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> erm the OP has said they do not want a VXR...i was only highlighting a fact.
> 
> Boring? on what planet...5 cylinder volvo warble...


Boring on the fact of how it looks and how it drives. Agreed, they don't want a VXR, however I would look at something similar along the lines of a Megane. ST is too heavy and as I've stated above IMO


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

dew1911 said:


> What economy does a VXR get out of interest? (assuming it hasn't torque steered into the undergrowth before it's used a gallon). The 5 pot has never been renowned for it's fuel economy, but then again if that's very high on your priority list, then these really aren't the kind of cars you would be looking at.


A run to manchester and back got me 44MPG on a steady steady drive. ST would only dream of that. Agrred you dont look for MPG but your only fooling yourself if you dont think it helps or is a factor. Torque steer, lolz Jermey Clarkson fan club.com. If you had the knowledge you would know the astra suffers from Understeer not torque steer as It was tested on SRi suspension setup now the current VXR chasis. Just like they tested the Vectra VXR with the IDS fuse taken out...............why? good knows!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> Boring on the fact of how it looks and how it drives. Agreed, they don't want a VXR, however I would look at something similar along the lines of a Megane. ST is too heavy and as I've stated above IMO


None of what you stated before was IMO...and quote:



> boring slow and thirsty


IMO tbh i would prefer to have the warble of 5-cyl, i like how they look minus the orange. (Sorry to anyone who likes it in orange).

tbh on most of the roads where you can only do 70 it seems pretty pointless...i think i prefer the character of the 5-cylinder...

nice to see you brought the megane up but all your original posts have focused (another pun sorry) on the VXR which has already been said he did not want...

it's horses for courses....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> None of what you stated before was IMO...and quote:
> 
> IMO tbh i would prefer to have the warble of 5-cyl, i like how they look minus the orange. (Sorry to anyone who likes it in orange).
> 
> ...


What one post stated a VXR? End of the day is personal preference and why wasn't is my opinion. After all its a forum, we all have them surely?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> What one post stated a VXR? End of the day is personal preference and why wasn't is my opinion. After all its a forum, we all have them surely?





evil kegs said:


> sorry mate but its not in the running for personal reasons nothing to do with the cars ability


in reference to the VXR post on page *1*....



B17BLG said:


> Pick up a great VXR for that price!!


your first post...on page *2*.

hence why i highlighted in my first post to you....:wall:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

dew1911 said:


> My mums was the FN2 Championship White edition. Loved the looks and especially the dash. Didn't like the push button start (but I don't like that on any car, un needed complication imo)


Too right, with a key aswell they are just a gimmick, but the keyless entry ones like on the Focus and Astra do have a use because you don't need to insert a key then press a button.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been in all 3, driven the golf. For me the st felt the quickest as it had torque, the gti felt nicely weighted in the steering and the type R felt fast when it was in the limits of the engines performance. All 3 have there pros n cons but like i always say on here about this sort of thing, go and try all 3 as it all depends on your driving style, the roads you drive on day to day and how the car makes you feel etc

For me it would be a close call between the st and the golf. Always had a soft spot for the golf gti. Yet i see an st in black the other week at a customers house and i could see myself buying one. Plus they both have the everyday low down torque you need to get away from these pesky diesels. 

I think the type R is more of a back road thrasher, you need good roads to get the most out of it. Or if you was to choose dont they do one that is 220bhp?


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

just a quick update he bought a ST 3 in blue


----------

